# Shaking Staff



## angel91 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hiya, i have a gorgeous staff, 14 weeks old. She is very healthy and happy, vet checks are all fine, jabs up to date etc etc. However, she seems to shake a lot. Its less common as she is getting older, but she just seems to shake, for no reason, not because she is cold or scared or anything...its strange. I spoke to the vet, who brushed it off as normal, but i wanted to check with you guys...is it normal? She does it in her sleep too...

It doesnt seem to bother her, and everything else is fine... so any ideas?


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

pups keep shaking for a long time,.
that's how the form their muscles

usually only in their sleep, but sometimes even when they are just resting.
shouldn;t be shaking when up and about unless they are cold ...but then every pup is different.

good luck and happy new year
d


----------



## angel91 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, yeah she does it when she is resting too, but not when she is up and about, unless she is scared of something. thanks. xx

And a happy new year to you!


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry to ask this question but do you know if her parents were health tested clear for L2 ?


----------



## angel91 (Jan 1, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> Sorry to ask this question but do you know if her parents were health tested clear for L2 ?


I dont know about the Dog, but the bitch had been, i was shown a number of health certs and their KC cert as well. I spent a bit of time with the Bitch and she seemed lovely, and def a good mum

I didnt actually get a chance to see the Dog 

There was only 3 pups left when i got her, and they all seemed very healthy and happy 

And i was also told that the pup had been wormed by the vet before i got her...


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

angel91 said:


> I dont know about the Dog, but the bitch had been, i was shown a number of health certs and their KC cert as well. I spent a bit of time with the Bitch and she seemed lovely, and def a good mum
> 
> I didnt actually get a chance to see the Dog
> 
> ...


If the breeders took the time to show you all of that then the chances that the father was i would say are high.

My older Stafford has ths weird thing he does and has doen since he was put, when he gets excited his front leg will shake. I was worried at first but soon realised that he only did it when he was excited and waiting for something.

Also all of mine shake when they are cold, my bitch especially.

when does your pup shake?


----------



## angel91 (Jan 1, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> If the breeders took the time to show you all of that then the chances that the father was i would say are high.
> 
> My older Stafford has ths weird thing he does and has doen since he was put, when he gets excited his front leg will shake. I was worried at first but soon realised that he only did it when he was excited and waiting for something.
> 
> ...


She usually shakes when she is asleep or resting. Any other time she shakes is explainable ie she is scared or something...


----------



## maya (Mar 20, 2009)

MY JR used to do that as a young puppy as well! I seem to remember posting about it as I was worried. I took him to the vet who seemed to think it was when he experienced an emotion (fear, anxiety) and also when tired. Does yours do it just before falling asleep?
Ours is 11 months old now and only shakes when there is an obvious reason, I'd actually forgotten about the young puppy shaking until I read your post.


----------

